

Best collaboration tools for virtual teams - espressodude
http://www.timedoctor.com/blog/2010/12/03/the-8-best-collaboration-tools-for-virtual-teams

======
malandrew
No offense, but these time doctor.com blog posts seem like they are being up
voted to the front page more to promote the company than for the content.
There are no comments and the content quality is below what is typical for HN.
This looks more like what would have appeared on Digg several years ago than
HN quality.

The list doesn't appear to be very current, but what's worse is the convenient
"inclusion" of the Time Doctor product itself at the end of the list of the
"best collaboration tools for virtual teams".

This is shameless self promotion masquerading as a relevant HN post.

